# A couple more Stuart models



## dparker (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello All:  These are not as complex as the last two posts but they do run well.





This centrifugal pump was fairly easy to build except the kit had a right hand impeller for a left hand volute.  A friend in the drafting department made me a drawing showing the centers offset to machine a new impeller (several years later) from a piece of brass on a rotary table.




This is a Stuart 10V, a nice runner, both kits were bought from Cole's Power Models in the early 1970's.  They were built on a Taig lathe in the kitchen of my apartment, I was still single and the only one that would step on any swarf was me.
Thanks for looking---------------Don


----------



## Cedge (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice work Don.  I hadn't seen a pump like that one before. Sounds like it was a bit of a bummer until your buddy got things sorted out.  The 10V is one of those engines that never seems to get old. I enjoy seeing them when executed as nicely as yours. 

As a side note.... After having nearly gone away for good, Coles Power Models seems to have made a turn for the better of late. The company was recently sold and is now located in Warren Texas. It's being run by a devoted hobby machinist type who has been getting some pretty good reviews on other boards.  

I'm told he's been shipping on time and communicating much better than the previous lackluster owners. He's at least working full days, according to his web site. That alone is a major improvement over having to make contact between noon to 2 pm, as it used to be. 

I keep meaning to give him a call, but the thought and the clock never seem to be proper  sync.  I think I'll try to do that tomorrow.

Steve


----------

